# Changing the ECU Vin number



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi,

Ive been searching on the internet for info but cant seem to find out definitively if this can or cant be done!!

I dont personally have a Vag-com cable yet but I will buy one if it will do the job!

I purchased a 2008 Audi A4 8K 1.8TFSI that was sold as flood damaged but fully working, unknown to me at the time of purchase the vast majority of the electronics were replaced from an Audi A5 insurance write off doner car. The only reason I found out is because the VIN number on the MMI screen under "car" settings is different to that of the rest of the car.

As you can imagine I went ballistic with the vendor of the car, honestly I assumed id been done with a ringer at first but the seller provided all the ownership documents of the A5 that the parts had come from and explained what had been done. I took the car to a local Audi dealership and they told me that there was no way to change the VIN stored within the cars electronics except by purchasing several new parts including ECU, Speedo, immobilizer and keys.

My question is, can the VIN number in the ECU be changed to match the cars VIN number with Vag-com or a similar software program? Im not asking for any sort of detailed explanation on an open forum how to go about this. I simply want to know if it can be done.

I have no problem in purchasing the necessary tools to do the job but only if I can confirm before hand if it can actually be done. 

I have read about changing the VIN via Vag-com when changing the ECU but in my car it appears all the electronics were swapped over except the cars amplifier. When I took the car to Audi sound only came out of 2 left speakers, they explained that this was due to some sort of protection mode and after paying for an hours labor they unblocked the amp and now sound comes from all the cars speakers.

So, can it be done or am I stuck with a miss matched car??


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

VCDS can not directly write the VIN # for this car however is a tool which should be in your box for your car.

We can help with that VIN write and need proper forms of ID/proof of ownership to do it.


----------



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello Jack,

Providing proof of ownership etc. is no problem. Obviously I dont want to post all my personal info up on the forum, hows best to contact you?

As you seem to be considerably knowledgeable regarding what can an cant be done with ECU's I have another question! Audi told me that the ECU engine code that is now installed in the car (CDHB) is different to the original (CABB), they said that both ECU's are for the 118kw 1.8TFSI engine but the unit installed does not have the same software as the original. Is this a problem for the car? Could it have compatibility problems in the future? Is it worth trying to find a way to re-flash the ECU with the correct software?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

I would need to see more data such as an auto-scan to verify.
Buy a cable and post one or use the locator.

I can be contacted at my points in my signature or here via the form.

http://www.europeanpartsemporium.com/?page_id=31


----------

